# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Probleempjes met gewicht

## onzeker

ik ben van bij nieuwjaar op dieet en het werkt echt goed
ik ben ruim 14 kilo lichter en voel me toch beter
de problemen zijn : ik heb steeds meer en meer de neiging minder te eten
en hoe zou ik het beste op het zelfde gewicht blijvn ondanks dit probleem?

bedankt alvast!

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Waarom heb je steeds meer en meer de neiging om minder te eten ? Omdat je dat zelf wil of omdat je gewoon geen honger meer hebt ? Dat is natuurlijk een heel groot verschil. Maar je moet sowieso toch zien dat je de nodige voedingsmiddelen en vitaminen binnen krijgt. Toch chapeau van de 14 kilo die je al verloren hebt !

groetjes 
sandra

----------

